# how to thicken high CO soap?



## jnl (Jun 24, 2015)

How can i thicken 100% CO liquid soap?  I am interested in only natural methods, no synthetic chemicals.  You can post non-natural methods for the benefit of others with the same question, but I wont be using anything that is not natural.

I have heard that salt does not work for high CO liquid soaps.

I was thinking of adding some NaOH to thicken it.  Does that work?  If so, what % should be NaOH?

I was thinking of trying to add some grated 100% CO bar soap to my liquid soap and see what happens (have both on hand), tho I dont want to potentially ruin the LS if someone has tried this already.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 24, 2015)

I just posted the following answer in your other thread, but I'll re-post it here: Two things that have worked for me are these: 1) Heat the diluted soap on warm with the cover off to evaporate off excess water; or 2) Add more paste to the diluted soap (if you still have some on hand).


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Jun 24, 2015)

I have made 60/40 KOH/NaOH soap with no appreciable thickening.  YMMV.

Adding grated bar soap to liquid soap will still give you snot.  Been there, done that.


----------



## Muskette (Jun 24, 2015)

About 2 years ago I went on a bender trying to find a natural way to thicken high-coconut liquid soap. I did tons of scientific reading and research, trying to understand WHY coconut based liquid soap is so resistant to thickening. I tried several variations of NaOH:KOH ratios when making the paste, several dilution rates, a bunch of tests using different amounts of NaCl, HEC thickener, and Xanthan Gum. Now I understand why scientists sometimes go mad. I concluded that there is no way to naturally thicken high-coconut liquid soap.


----------



## jnl (Jun 25, 2015)

I read though that crazy long thread about your LS a number of months ago...

the answers are probably in there, but i cant read through 49 pages again!

does the glycerin make the soap thicker?
both my 100% CO and my 100% OO liquid soaps are very thin, and I dont want to add thickeners.  I added the minimum amount of water to get the paste to dissolve, and then heated and evaporated some water to make sure there was no excess water in there.  still thin.  the CO is like water!

does the glycerin affect how well the LS would work on dishes?  Better or worse?


Thanks!!


----------



## jnl (Jun 25, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> I just posted the following answer in your other thread, but I'll re-post it here: Two things that have worked for me are these: 1) Heat the diluted soap on warm with the cover off to evaporate off excess water; or 2) Add more paste to the diluted soap (if you still have some on hand).
> 
> 
> IrishLass




I heated the soap until it was forming a crust again (more than just a thin crust) then turned the heat off and left it covered overnight and the crusts dissolved back into the liquid.  Does that mean there is still excess water?  It did not thicken the soap.

Can sodium lactate thicken CO soap?

I used only water, no glycerin.  Does using the glycerin to make the paste make a thicker end product?

Does it help to add glycerin during dilution?


thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 25, 2015)

jnl said:


> I used only water, no glycerin. Does using the glycerin to make the paste make a thicker end product?


 
I can only speak to my own experience, but my liquid soap made with 100% CO diluted out to be quite thick using the glycerin method. Others have found this to be so, too: http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/146547-glycerin-method-liquid-soap/?p=2585435

Different people's ideas of what constitutes 'thick' can vary from person to person, so here is a comparison of how thick mine came out- it is as thick as my Dawn Ultra liquid dish soap, which to me is a wonderful thickness- not what I consider to be in the realm of 'thin' at all.

For what it's worth, my dilution rate for it was 7 oz./198g of finished paste to 2 oz./56g. distilled water mixed with 2.89g of tetrasodium edta in a 39% solution, and 10.7g sodium lactate in a 60% solution.

In regards to adding glycerin during the dilution phase in the hopes of thickening, I have never tried it, so I have no idea.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Jun 25, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> I can only speak to my own experience, but my liquid soap made with 100% CO diluted out to be quite thick using the glycerin method. Others have found this to be so, too: http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/146547-glycerin-method-liquid-soap/?p=2585435
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, you mixed the KOH 1:3 with glycerin, then heated it up until the KOH dissolved, then mixed with the proper amount of CO?  Then added the EDTA and SL at dilution?


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 25, 2015)

Susie said:


> Just to clarify, you mixed the KOH 1:3 with glycerin, then heated it up until the KOH dissolved, then mixed with the proper amount of CO? Then added the EDTA and SL at dilution?


 

Yes. Thank you for clarifying that, Susie!  


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Jun 25, 2015)

I wanted to try it as soon as I finish emptying boxes, so I needed to be sure of the process.  I haven't found my soaping binder yet, so it may be a bit.


----------



## jnl (Jun 29, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> ...
> 
> In regards to adding glycerin during the dilution phase in the hopes of thickening, I have never tried it, so I have no idea.
> 
> IrishLass




i just added 2oz glycerin to 1000g oils liquid castile soap and it thickened a ton
i will try it with the coconut soap too and let you know if it helps.

i had read somewhere that 1oz PPO glycerin can thicken liquid soap
if you are using glycerin to make the paste, im sure thats the same thing and the reason why your diluted soap is thick.  mine has the absolute minimum amount of water (still a slight skin on top) and its as runny as water.


----------

